# TORONTO | River City | 100m | 29 fl | 50m x 2 | 15 fl | 13 fl | 36m | 12 fl | 28m | 7 fl | T/O



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

*Address*: ?
*Developer*: UrbanCapital
*Architect*: Saucier Perrotte Architects


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That looks just weird. Why are all balconies turned towards the freeway?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Wednesday:

Canary District by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

River City by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

River City by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

River City by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

River City by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

River City by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

*TORONTO | River City Condos Phase 1,2,3 + Harris Square | 100m | 29 fl | 16 fl | 13 fl | 12 fl | U/C*

RIVER CITY CONDOS PHASE 3












































RIVER CITY CONDOS PHASE 1&2

























































http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...16s-urban-capital-zas-architects.4981/page-52

Harris Square


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

River City has been the best large multi-building residential development in Toronto. Hopefully we'll see more stuff like this around the city.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...-urban-capital-saucier-perrotte.20326/page-21

Harris Square


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Victoria123 said:


> Harris Square


I wonders how much they had to pay those unfortunate render people to sit in that horrid little park. I walk past not infrequently but have never seen anyone actually sit there. I once saw an elderly couple think about it but common sense prevailed and they fled. Be that as it may, I'm crushing on the actual building.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Jaborandi said:


> I wonders how much they had to pay those unfortunate render people to sit in that horrid little park. I walk past not infrequently but have never seen anyone actually sit there. I once saw an elderly couple think about it but common sense prevailed and they fled. Be that as it may, I'm crushing on the actual building.


I mean yeah, the *parkette* is quite uninspiring, but why would you sit there when you have the nice Corktown Commons just 50m away?


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Victoria123 said:


> I mean yeah, the *parkette* is quite uninspiring, but why would you sit there when you have the nice Corktown Commons just 50m away?


Exactly. That is always my destination when I walk by.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...-urban-capital-saucier-perrotte.20326/page-21


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

@mcornett


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...-urban-capital-saucier-perrotte.20326/page-24


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Massey Tower by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Please merge*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730843


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Almost done.

pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-urban-capital-saucier-perrotte.20326/page-37


----------



## szkic (Dec 5, 2015)

This building is the ugliest building I have seen on this forum.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

All towers are complete except for a smaller highrise. Not sure if you still want to keep in the section.










https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-urban-capital-saucier-perrotte.20326/page-38
https://www.emporis.com/complex/126067/river-city-toronto-canada


----------

